# Help getting my HP Laserjet 4250 printer running with Freebsd11.2



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi
 I am havig proiblems using the HP Laserjet 4250 running. Hs anyone gotten this running ? I don't want to get referred to the "Handbook" .
If you don't  know how to get this printer running with Freebsd, don't respond.

Thanks


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 17, 2018)

Don't ask the same question in 2 different places please. You already asked this here. The reason this is frowned upon is because you'd risk wasting people's time: they could be asking questions or following leads which have already been asked (or debunked) in the other thread, and that's not helping anyone.

Also, in the other thread it already was pointed out that your best options are Cups and LPR, both are documented. You also made it clear that you think it's too much effort to make it work under Cups, leading up to me wondering if you might have picked the wrong OS to use.

On Windows you can (usually) expect the OS to detect your hardware, install the drivers and get it to work. On FreeBSD and most other Unix-like systems you'll have to put in effort to configure things. If you don't want to put in effort that's your problem, but don't take that out on the community. I'm honestly saying that in your best interest, because who do you think would be left to try and help you?

Also: you don't want to be referred to the documentation, but you're also not sharing what you've done yourself so far to make this work. Are you really looking for help? Or for someone to configure the whole thing for you?


----------



## shepper (Nov 17, 2018)

There are TWO different ways to get your printer working.  In the prior thread, I gave you a link that essentially provides copy/paste instructions for the FreeBSD way: lpr.  Your reply, now deleted, was something to the effect that I did not help you.  No one can can help anyone who refuses to read the documentation.


----------



## ffrank (Nov 17, 2018)

I think you should install hplip.


----------

